

The Biggest Security Threats We’ll Face in 2015 - mparramon
http://www.wired.com/2015/01/security-predictions-2015/?hn=1

======
canda
And don't forget all the IoT devices that will be produced as a black box in
Asia and will never get a firmware update during their livetime of use.

They will provide various meta information about infrastructures that could be
used in a broader context.

